# Working Portuguese Water Dog



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

And just for fun, here is me with our first PWD, Kelsey. I was terrified he was going to fall off the picnic table so wouldn't look at my mom and had my hands ready just in case. You can tell I was an 80s child!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Awe! Great pics!! Look how cute you are!! and the puppy too!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Awe! Great pics!! Look how cute you are!! and the puppy too!! Thanks for sharing!!


Yeah, he looks cute, but he was a terror! Turned into a great dog in the end but those first few years were rough!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh those pics are so sweet. Thanks for sharing them. I love puppy pics. You were so cute too.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

This is so fantastic to see dogs working and doing what they are meant to do! And bless your heart in that picture!!


----------

